# Red Sky 'Deep Red'



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2014)

Phragmipedium Red Sky 'Deep Red' web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful red. Gorgeous color.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhh, I like that VERY MUCH! Lovely!


----------



## monocotman (Jul 8, 2014)

that is a special flower!
David


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 8, 2014)

very nice,one of the redest yet


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 8, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 8, 2014)

sweet flower, thanks for showing us


----------



## eaborne (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, amazing color!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 8, 2014)

Love the color and the shape of this one compared to the others we've seen.
Too bad for the dorsal though. Is it you that gave the clonal name ?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 8, 2014)

Deep red was right! Wooo!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 9, 2014)

First blooming?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 9, 2014)

very red


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> First blooming?



3rd


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2014)

Silvan said:


> Love the color and the shape of this one compared to the others we've seen.
> Too bad for the dorsal though. Is it you that gave the clonal name ?



No. The clonal name is from OL


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 13, 2014)

Love the color on that.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 15, 2014)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2014)

Phragmipedium Red Sky 'Deep Red' web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 19, 2014)

Much better!! And so beautiful :clap:


----------



## TDT (Jul 19, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2014)

Very gorgeous!


----------



## TDT (Jul 20, 2014)

I keep returning to these photos to admire! I would love to buy a division from you if you ever divide the plant!
Thanks!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 20, 2014)

TDT said:


> I keep returning to these photos to admire! I would love to buy a division from you if you ever divide the plant!
> Thanks!



Me first !!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 21, 2014)

OK.... let's wait a few years... ! It is such a slow grower! But it looks like it will have 3 new fans soon.


----------

